# Specimen Collection and Transfer



## heatherwinters (Aug 16, 2007)

Currently our practice is billing for cpt 99000 and cpt 36415 whenever we do a lab draw.  We have a courier who picks up our samples once a day and delivers them to a lab.  We are not getting paid though for both codes.  Any ideas?


----------



## monica.evans (Aug 16, 2007)

Your carrier is probably bundling the codes.  I would only bill for the 36415 and append a modifier 90 to show that the blood was sent out.


----------



## heatherwinters (Aug 17, 2007)

*specimen collection and transfer*

The patient's receive a separate bill from the lab that we send the specimens to, therefore, we do not purchase the lab's services, we only have specimens transported there that we collect.  Is it appropriate to still use that modifier?


----------

